# Can i join the Coast Guard as a reserve then ... ?



## Zenechules (May 28, 2016)

I've recently turned 21 and always been interested in a career in local Law Enforcement. I want to join the Coast Guard Reserves either as a Boatswains Mate or Maritime Law Enforcement. I was wondering if going in as a reserve then doing the Civil Service exam would qualify me having veteran status, or must you serve your full time in the military before receiving veteran status? & Do PD's normally hire people who are in the Reserves?

I ask because officers at my local PD said the veteran status is all important if you don't have DoC experience or a college degree. (Neither of which I have)

Also are there any counties / cities in Mass. that don't use civil service?


----------



## 9X19 (Jun 17, 2012)

Heres the link to MA veterans law. Financial and Medical Assistance Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I believe it is 90 days of active service to qualify. Training in the guard or reserves does NOT count, it must be under activated orders if your in the guard or reserves.

I was active duty USMC for 4 years with 2 deployments, many others on here are vets too. Make sure its what you want to do before you sign on the line. If you have any questions about joining military feel free to PM me. Joining the reserve is a good idea but you would need to get at least a 90 day deployment or some sort of active duty orders that accrues to 90 days under your belt to qualify as a vet in MA.

To answer your second question, yes there are many towns in MA that are not civil service. On the civil service website they have a list of cities and towns that are currently participating in civil service for both fire and police depts. you should check it out.


----------



## bigfoot1120 (Mar 27, 2014)

If you're going to go reserves go ME, there are a lot of volunteer opportunities as a me reserve. It's what i do, join the coast guard you won't regret it. It's not that hard to get a 90 day deployment


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I thought it was 180 days to get veterans status? Hey what do I know I got discharged in 1977.


----------



## DNye (Jun 3, 2016)

Zenechules said:


> I've recently turned 21 and always been interested in a career in local Law Enforcement. I want to join the Coast Guard Reserves either as a Boatswains Mate or Maritime Law Enforcement. I was wondering if going in as a reserve then doing the Civil Service exam would qualify me having veteran status, or must you serve your full time in the military before receiving veteran status? & Do PD's normally hire people who are in the Reserves?
> 
> I ask because officers at my local PD said the veteran status is all important if you don't have DoC experience or a college degree. (Neither of which I have)
> 
> Also are there any counties / cities in Mass. that don't use civil service?


Right now the following non-civil service cities/towns are hiring: Wellesley (cutoff to sign up for their exam is June 13), Littleton (deadline is June 6), Southborough (deadline June 17) and Wellfleet (whose deadline is *today* to apply)


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

Tuna said:


> I thought it was 180 days to get veterans status? Hey what do I know I got discharged in 1977.


I believe it is 180 days during peacetime and 90 days during wartime. To the original poster, you will need to go on active duty (Title 10) orders for purposes other than training. This can be done via deployment or going on orders with whatever unit you are assigned to and staying at a station around here.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Suck it up Buttercup and go Marines, Special Forces, Para-rescue, Submarines, or water-purification! Active Duty is where the action is!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

The most important thing to have if you plan on applying for a non civil service PD is the Full Time MPTC academy certificate. I know thats been said on this site once or twice before. If you're set on the civil service PD then veteran status and a clean background will be your keys to having the best shot at getting on.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I would rather have a daughter in a whore house,
than a son in the Coast Guard. That is all... 
Now carry on.


----------



## bigfoot1120 (Mar 27, 2014)

GARDA said:


> I would rather have a daughter in a whore house,
> than a son in the Coast Guard. That is all...
> Now carry on.


That's how I would feel too if I had a low IQ, like you.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

bigfoot1120 said:


> That's how I would feel too if I had a low IQ, like you.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Coasties= Knee-Deep Navy


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like the OP is basically saying "_I want to be a cop, and I need vets preference, but I don't want it to be hard, because i'm too good for the other branches or active duty. Like I don't want to put myself in danger or possibly die in the military, or anything like that, but I want to be a cop ...." _FREAKING LOVE guys like this, just who I want working with me.... I just can't my head around how you want to go into a lifelong dangerous profession, but going active duty in the marines or army, navy, for four years is a no way. Being uncomfortable, doing things that are difficult builds character, working off cape cod part time doesn't.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Danusmc0321 said:


> Sounds like the OP is basically saying "_I want to be a cop, and I need vets preference, but I don't want it to be hard, because i'm too good for the other branches or active duty. Like I don't want to put myself in danger or possibly die in the military, or anything like that, but I want to be a cop ...." _FREAKING LOVE guys like this, just who I want working with me.... I just can't my head around how you want to go into a lifelong dangerous profession, but going active duty in the marines or army, navy, for four years is a no way. Being uncomfortable, doing things that are difficult builds character, working off cape cod part time doesn't.


Lol'd at this.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Danusmc0321 said:


> Sounds like the OP is basically saying "_I want to be a cop, and I need vets preference, but I don't want it to be hard, because i'm too good for the other branches or active duty. Like I don't want to put myself in danger or possibly die in the military, or anything like that, but I want to be a cop ...." _FREAKING LOVE guys like this, just who I want working with me.... I just can't my head around how you want to go into a lifelong dangerous profession, but going active duty in the marines or army, navy, for four years is a no way. Being uncomfortable, doing things that are difficult builds character, working off cape cod part time doesn't.


I was beginning to worry about you guys. I really thought this type of response would have come sooner.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not a veteran, so first to admit I'm a pussy. In all the way or give it up!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Puddle Pirate


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Coast Guard does have maritime LE which would be an interesting gig. Make fun of them if you want but they were also involved in the D-Day landings off Normandy and convoy escort duties in WWII.


----------

